# Fastest???



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

What seems to be the fastest setup on the charge?

What Rom,Kernel, Radio, Tweak do you recommend and how should we be installing them?

Chris


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Run EP1W. That thing flies.


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely give the EP1W debloated build a try. It is stupid fast imo


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

audioxtc85 said:


> Definitely give the EP1W debloated build a try. It is stupid fast imo


holy moly it is stupid fast!


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

holy guacamole fast. If only the colors were more "woo" and less "poo"


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Debloated ep1w with imoseyon's voodoo kernel is smoking fast!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm running EP1W bloated with the VooDoo kernel, and it's snappy. Now I just need to debloat the damn thing. Either way, quick like a bunny.

Someone, for the love of God, please theme this thing. I'm so sick of orange I want to shoot it in the face.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

SparkyXI said:


> I'm running EP1W bloated with the VooDoo kernel, and it's snappy. Now I just need to debloat the damn thing. Either way, quick like a bunny.
> 
> Someone, for the love of God, please theme this thing. I'm so sick of orange I want to shoot it in the face.


Agreed Im running the bloated one as well just becuase I like some of the widgets that I could not get to work with TW4. Im getting Qaud scores in the 2k+ range


----------

